# برنامج لفتح ملفات ال mid التي يعجز الword عن فتحها



## hazm mohammed (24 يونيو 2008)

برنامج يفتح ملفات الmid التي يعجز الword عن فتحها علي هذا الرابط
http://www.zshare.net/download/1410348370e7e87b/


----------



## jehad_15568 (3 يوليو 2008)

Thank You My Friend


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------

